# Is Sailfin tang in trouble?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

This is an active tang in my tank and have had him almost a year. I noticed loss of color around the tip of the fin at first and now portion of the fin is gone....! The fish is eating well and active. Is it a sign of fin rot or it will grow back. It will be very sad to lose him  ! Any advise on what to do? Hope the photo os clear enough to see the damage on the top fin

http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/itsmesiva/?action=view&current=Picture201.jpg


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't really tell you anything from that picture, sorry.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd dose melafix for a few days - at least its an antiseptic. Its reef safe, just make sure you turn off your skimmer first.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From the looks of it, it possible could be the early onset of lateral line erosion but can't really see the condition of the skin around the eyes and gill plates.

See pic of Yellow tang:
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-06/sp/index.php

Or if you have other tangs in the aquarium, it could be from fighting.

JM2C


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I will read the article ...scanned at it ...seems a long one and worth reading it. I will see if i could get better photo or a clip and post it.


----------

